
Ask HN: Best independent web analytics tools? - widforss
I&#x27;m looking for a good web analytics tool for my website, but want to avoid the big players to take my small responsibility in balancing the market. It should be web based and non-local for convenience and the price fair for the value they add to the site. What service am I looking for?
======
philippz
If you really want to quit Google Analytics, WebTrekk, etc. you might want to
go with the open source solution Piwik:
[https://piwik.org/](https://piwik.org/)

I haven't used it the past few years. But seems they made good progress.

~~~
hsxd
I recently installed Piwik for a client, and I was very impressed with the
progress they had made. I like it way more than any other analytics tools I’ve
used.

------
ApolloRising
What are the requirements? Are you doing campaign tracking? GEO IP location
important to you? Are you trying to integrate with outside analysis tools like
Tableau? Transaction tracking?

